#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Produced  free- connate- formation water

## motaleby

Could anybody describe any of Produced  free- connate- formation water? and does bs&w percentage show free water?




...See More: Produced  free- connate- formation water

----------


## anihita

here is some information pertaining to connate water :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## motaleby

Dear anihita
Thanks a lot

----------

